# Deer Creek



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Me and friend were going to try and go down there to try for some eyes was wondering if anyone has been fishing below the dam and how high the water is


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Drove by yesterday evening and they still had the gates shut. You could walk around the handicap ramps along the bottom if you wanted to. Never seen it so low.The lake was only about 4 ft from summer level and chocolate milk. Not sure if they have opened them up any since then or not.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

looks like they are still shut...

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/sci


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

If I'm reading the gauge rite guess they opened up the dam


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Texican said:


> If I'm reading the gauge rite guess they opened up the dam


Looks right to me


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Running at 2103cfs.You ain't fishing that!!! Gotta still drain @12ft off main lake.Gonna be a week or so.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nows PRIME time to look for smaller feeders an ditches running into tge creek,down stream.... could be flat out stacked!


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone know the water clarity of the lake??? Thinking about trying it tomorrow for crappie


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Flow is down to 227cfs so I'm heading down now to try the evening bite. Went this morning and the flow was over 500cfs and I didn't get anything other than snagging a 33" buffalo with a jerkbait. There where 5 other guys out and I don't think they got anything either this morning.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Let me know how you do if I wasn't going deer hunting in the the morning I would be heading down to fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If it drops any this weeknd im gonna take my nephews there... but not if theres current. There pretty fresh


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There for few hours today.. one guy was catching crappie. Looked like he was using a minner and bobber. Up on the wall I saw couple caught. Nice catfish caught off the wall. It was tail wrapped so they let it go. did not see any saugeye caught along the bank. Only thing I could catch were two - four inch shad. When I first got there I had the whole dam to myself...


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Caught 3 off the wall tonight. One going right at 15. Caught on double chartreuse jigs. Caught other 2 off a jigging rap in fire tiger. Seen a few others caught up that way. Snagged 2 nice channels while up there. After catching those first two small eyes with the jigging rap thought I was in store for another big one. Oh well. Next few days should be some dandies caught. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about heading down in the morning before the weather gets bad and try it for a couple of hours


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Anything going on ? Can I get a update on saugeye or crappie or channels buffalo carp anything I have cabin fever I'd almost go and snag shad I'm so bored


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Caught about 12 crappie off of corner of wall on Saturday afternoon. Glitter critter Bobby garlands double rigged right beside wall. Drop down and pull up just to where I felt the weight. Had to be dead still or they wouldn't hit. Must have been shy. Also hit a few white bass same way. I personally couldn't buy a eye bite. Other gentleman up there while I was there was catching them, just a slow soft bite is what he told me. The crappie I caught were drilling the jigs once they committed. Hope this helps


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I fished Saturday afternoon after I got off work. Was only there about an hour, I haven't got to fish for them this winter like I want to but may get the chance before to long. I talked to an old friend there as he was leaving , he had two on the stringer looked to be 18", was getting them on a tandem jig set with pink twister tails tipped with a minnow.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anyone been to Deer Creek spillway lately and catching anything ?


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2014)

sharp33 said:


> Has anyone been to Deer Creek spillway lately and catching anything ?


Was there Monday 2 - 6pm = 0. A few dinks off the wall.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was there Saturday morning for maybe an hour around 5 am, caught one eye 18" .


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok so I have went out 2 days in a row I have been fishing here for 30 years and tithe fish are smaller than ever on the wall I want to ask someone's opinion about 4 or 5 years ago in the summer I was bass fishing along the dam lake side. The odnr had a couple pontoons with divers and couple other boats against the dam. Does anyone else think they could of screened the gates or anything or is it just me.i noticed a huge change in the fishing around that year and it hasn't been the same since. I may be thinking crazy but something changed


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've fished there for quite a few yrs as well and I can honestly say that out of TONS of saugeye I've caught,never one I would consider a keeper has come from the wall.And I've never seen a "keeper" caught by anyone while I was up there.I've seen a lot kept,but not keepers.I've caught my fair share of good ones there,but NEVER off the wall.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know about size differences of the saugeye over the last few years but they are starting to look strange. I got this weird looking saugeye down there this morning.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

That is one ugly Saugeye, too ugly to keep I hope you turned it back after the photo. That explains some of the fish stories of monster saugeye that went deep never showed themselves and broke off anglers line. I have no luck at the spillway myself but I have seen some big fish caught from the wall. Usually they are put in the net by someone on the bank for the lucky wall angler. In my observations a number of the large wall fish are not hooked in the mouth and are turned back into the water.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I fished the spillway starting probably 8 or 9 years ago. The first couple years my dad and I fished it we had great success. Multiple saugeye from 17-26 inches and usually every trip we caught 2 keeper saugeye (over 15 inches in my book) Lots of cigar size ones. Lots of catfish, some crappie and never failed to snag a buffalo or carp on a jig it seemed like. I only caught 2 keeper saugeye off the wall. 1 was 19 inches and the other was 21 inches. Other than that its all smaller ones. I think it has to do with the angle of the line in the water with the jigs. We used to stand on the rocks by the wall and catch most of our keepers there. I think part of the problem is more and more people are fishing that spillway now. So more pressure on the spillway plus some of those big fish are making there way down stream.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Last year I did really well in the spillway but have been there several times this year and haven't done that good. It seems there are always a ton of people there and not as many fish .


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have fished The spill way since it was built, as a child my parents would drop a couple of us off to spend the day, back when they put walleye in it we would keep everything we caught. Back then just to catch a fish that had teeth like that was a big deal. Over the years since then there have been good days bad days. The fish big and small come and go. 10-12 years ago we were sure all the nice eyes were gone out of there because of all the guys that were snagging them. I have caught my biggest eye there in just the last couple years. I haven't got to fish it this winter like I wanted to and have only caught a few keepers. But while there I have seen some real nice fish caught.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Fish were biting today , I fished a couple hours before daylight caught three nice eaters lost a couple more and seen several nice fish caught. Mine were 16" to 19", all bites on the # 10 husky jerk. Blue and silver.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I went out for a few hours from 4 till dark. They were releasing some water and I didn't have a bite. I also didn't see anything caught during the time I was there and it was packed.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

deerfarmer said:


> I went out for a few hours from 4 till dark. They were releasing some water and I didn't have a bite. I also didn't see anything caught during the time I was there and it was packed.


Yes, that's one reason I normally never fish it on weekend when weather is nice , the place looks like a pay lake.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

"The place looks like a pay lake." You sure hit that one. I tend to stay home on nice weekends also. Can't blame them thou.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Skippy said:


> "The place looks like a pay lake." You sure hit that one. I tend to stay home on nice weekends also. Can't blame them thou.


Live less the 5 minutes away. Ill take the kids down to play at the parks but the poles stay in the barn on weekends like these. Mid-week adventures or boat if able to this time of year


----------

